# Need To Know Asap



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

thinking of getting some dwarf sag and jungle val tomorrow but will they be ok with gravel and high light????? And will the dwarf sag make vacumeing the tank hard once it spreads???? please help


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

my sag just grew shorter with the high light,as for the gravel dont know i have sand in my tank at the moment, for the gravel vac just be careful but the sag is pretty hardy.dwarf sag is awesome


----------

